

Ask HN:Is there a better alternative to QR Codes? - shadesandcolour

As we all know, QR codes haven't take off to the heights that some of us, myself included had imagined. Is there something that would reduce the friction to the users? I thought that the NewsSync demo that MIT put out here[1] looked pretty cool. Any thoughts?<p>[1]:http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/24/mit-media-lab-newsflash-hands-on/
======
dustincoates
I agree with bmelton that one day I expect (hope?) NFC to replace QR codes.

Beyond that, in terms of current alternative to QR codes, I'd have to say a
short URL. It's not an exciting answer, but here's why I think that: 1) It can
be memorable. The QR code requires a user to be at the location with a data
connection. We've all seen people complain about/poke fun at QR codes in
subways. But consider .com/14thStStop--much better, right? (Though you have to
be careful or you come off like one of those late night infomercials.) 2) It's
likely just as quick as QR codes.

It's not "sexy" but I think it's more useful. And, at the very least, you can
use it in conjunction with a QR code. Just throw it next to the code.

------
israelyc
Apple should integrate QR scanning capabilities in the native camera app.

I don't want to launch a special app to scan a code, I want to just pull out
my phone, without unlocking it launch the camera and scan a QR.

If there was a way to switch the default camera on iDevices I am sure someone
would've done it already..

------
bmelton
I think NFC has potential to replace it altogether, but for the same quandary
of having to launch a special app out to use it. At least it's less fidgety
though, as in not having to wait for camera to focus or aligning it to some
center point on the screen, just tap and done.

